

We Are the 1% – Alipay Cause Chinese Windows Phone Uprising - somethin
http://wmpoweruser.com/we-are-the-1-alipay-cause-chinese-windows-phone-uprising/

======
MaximillianII
Is this windows phone still a thing? They should have taken android wear into
consideration, though.

